# March Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## alchemist (Mar 3, 2011)

The theme for March is:



ZODIAC​ 



Rules, as usual:

- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
- *all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*

Highlighted this last bit, because we would like more people voting on the challenges...(and entering, of course. Everyone's welcome, whatever photo-taking device you might have).

*Remember: *Photographs to be posted in this thread, _discussion_ should be reserved for the http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...-challenge-discussion-thread.html#post1473998.

Good luck, and happy snapping


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Talysia (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, my first entry.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 12, 2011)

Aries, eeeevil Aries.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Mar 18, 2011)

*Capricorn!*


----------



## mosaix (Mar 22, 2011)

My first entry for March

*Leo - The Lion*


----------



## mosaix (Mar 22, 2011)

My second entry for March

*Aquarius - The Water Carrier*


----------



## Talysia (Mar 22, 2011)

My second entry - I was playing around with some fridge magnets and found an ideal Pisces.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 22, 2011)

Jellypisces


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 22, 2011)

*Cancer!*​


----------



## Mouse (Mar 23, 2011)

(Aquarius)


----------



## The Procrastinator (Mar 26, 2011)

*Libra*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 27, 2011)

Chinese Zodiac toybox:






Embarrassingly, the only one I don't have in my house is my own sign in the other zodiac!


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 28, 2011)

Entries are now closed, and voting is open: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/531117-march-photography-challenge-zodiac-poll.html


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 1, 2011)

The poll is now closed and we have our winner:

MOUSE!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------

